# razoredge/gotti or watchdog/knollwood?? help plz info



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok he has 75%razoredge and 25% gotti and he says there adba papered he says there apbt not BULLYS he said that// they look so weird so short to the ground and the heads of adults come to the mans knee and back is halfway there lol im justwondering is it really possible for it to be adba papers and should i buy 1 for $200 or should i buy this watchdog and knollwood dog and i actually like the look of these the mom looks pure apbt but the dad might be a lil bully looking but they all have adba papers and so do the puppies and there only $150 but 50 dollers isnt that big of a difference to me for a good dog im just wondering what litter should i get .. i really like the short fat ones cuz there kool but they be lazy and im only 17 and i feel like a real apbt would be better but ya any info on these bloodlines would be awsome


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Admin Edit: No sales here, don't make a post like that again.


----------

